# USB Stick abmelden



## Full Flavor (5 Oktober 2009)

Bei einem unserer neuen Panel PC´s geht das abmelden von USB - Sticks nicht. Mein Chef wird immer wieder nervös, es könnten ja die Daten verschwinden. Jetzt will er das ich das aktiviere. Ich hab keinen Plan wo ich da nachschauen muss. Kann mir jemand helfen?!

Betriebssystem XP SP2 oder 3 hab ich vergessen nachzuschauen


----------



## jabba (5 Oktober 2009)

Suche mal unter
"Hardware sicher entfernen"
da gibts verschiende Ursachen
Wenn alles nicht hilft eine Verknüfung auf dem Desktop
mit 
rundll32 shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL hotplug.dll


----------

